
Pager duty for developers? - DanielRibeiro
http://discuss.fogcreek.com/joelonsoftware/default.asp?cmd=show&ixPost=11791
======
marssaxman
I've never heard of such a practice and it sounds unfathomably strange. Is it
just a web development problem?

A couple of my employers have given me a cell phone, but that's no big deal -
I just leave it in the office when I go home.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
It is one of the contention points here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3101876>

